# diseño par un equipo hifi



## sobrituning (Oct 4, 2009)

hola estoy montando el amplificador de eatgle hifi ucd de varias potencias

el moderador me dijo que pusiera esto aqui que es donde deberia estar:

hola quisiera saber si estoy e lo cirto o la estoy fastidiando, espero que me podais ayudar, voi a montar un equipo de sonido hifi compuento por dos cajas con un tweester, un medio, y un woofer todo de la marca beyma de HI-FI estudio
tweester: 15wrms 
medios: 50wrms
graves: 50wrms
filtro beyma 3v
esta es lacomposicion de una columna, porfavor decirme si el esquema que e realizado es correcto o si deberia de ponerle otras potencias.

deberia ponerle un preamplificador para mejorar la calidad del sonido en cuento en graves, agudos, balance y volumen, en este caso cual me recomendariais?
debo poner un sistema de proteccion de parlantes, cul y donde situarlo?
algo mas que deba poner para mejorar el circuito?
alguien tiene porai algun esquema paara la fuente de alimentacion?

muchisimas gracios de antemano


----------



## lawebdejorge (Oct 5, 2009)

al parecer se ve todo en orden, con la fuente de poder, en este caso los trransformadores alimentas los amplificador, el sonido va hacia el filtro y una vez filtrado lo lleva a los parlantes, no veo problema


----------



## sobrituning (Oct 15, 2009)

Muchas gracios lawedejorge, hos mostrare todo el proceso y el resultado


----------

